# Baby swing, rocker or bouncer? Help please



## satine51

Hello Mummies and Mummies-to-be!

I am seriously struggling with this decision. From experience, what would be better to get: baby swing or bouncer? 
Also, is there are difference between a rocker and a bouncer? I am completely new to this, so all opinions would be much appreciated!
Can babies nap in swing/bouncers/rockers?

So these are the bouncers I like

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-apollo-bouncer-rainbow/449919501/type-i/

https://www.mothercare.com/Summer-I...1_66&nodeId=42824041&sr=1-aa66&qid=1299833553

Rocker
https://www.johnlewis.com/230519303/Product.aspx

and Swing! 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-dream-swing-made-with-love/470402200/type-i/

:baby:


----------



## Parkep

Hey hun, if you can I would get a swing... be warned some babies do not like them but mine it was the only place I could put her down for the first month during the day she would snooze in there ect. I found A bouncer is good for when they are older, she sits in hers still when I cant watch her sitting up ect. I got one that goes from infant to toddler so that she can use it as a chair when she is walking ect. Mine wont sleep in the bouncer. With the bouncer you have to be there to bounce it too with the swing you just set it and walk away (hopefully lol)


----------



## satine51

Thanks Parkep! Another option I was thinking of to buy a new swing let's say and get a bouncer second hand maybe. All this cutesy baby stuff ain't cheap! :winkwink:
I was hoping you can use them for naps, so thanks for confirming x


----------



## maybethisit

I think the bouncers are really useful on a day-to-day basis and I personally wouldn't be without one, but we also had a wind-up baby swing for my first and it was wonderful as she wouldn't sleep, but this just seemed to virtually knock her out within about a minute! We haven't really got room for a swing this time and I am planning to 'babywear' more so am hoping we won't miss it, but it was fab at the time.


----------



## DarlingMe

Im not sure if they sell it by you but fisher price makes one that the seat comes off and turns into a rocker/bouncer and hooks onto a swing style frame. I am sure other companies make similar ones as well! I even saw one that is a swing that turned into high chair. I forget whos brand or where...

https://reviews.fisher-price.com/6194/48212/reviews.htm


----------



## rhi

I get both because bouncers are great for playing weaning etc but swings are invaluble when you need a bath or housework :)


----------



## satine51

Great advice ladies! Thanks for sharing your thoughts/experience!


----------



## Parkep

i did that hun got a good swing (when your done there resale value is good too) then got a second hand chair the cover/fabric comes right off and goes into the washing machine.


----------



## magicbubble

im going to get a swing - i know what miracle workers they can be when you have a crying baby. but will get a cheap bouncer aswell just for using in different rooms of the house or while visiting family


----------



## pickle85

I'm getting both, will probably get one or both second hand. I think swings are great


----------



## magicbubble

i really like this swing a lot https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-pudding-pip-/470510400/type-i/


----------



## pickle85

magicbubble said:


> i really like this swing a lot https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-pudding-pip-/470510400/type-i/

Aww thats so cute


----------



## AUGmum

Thanks satine51 for starting this thread was starting to get confused about whether to get a swing, bouncer or rocker. After reading this thread i am going to get a swing.


----------



## satine51

AUGmum said:


> Thanks satine51 for starting this thread was starting to get confused about whether to get a swing, bouncer or rocker. After reading this thread i am going to get a swing.

No problem AugMum, I am also getting a swing I think. And maybe a cheaper, 2nd hand bouncer.


----------



## satine51

magicbubble said:


> i really like this swing a lot https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-pudding-pip-/470510400/type-i/

Aww, that's too cute!!


----------



## kdea547

I have a swing and bouncer that I borrowed from friends. I know they're both pretty good at putting a baby to sleep and a bouncer is nice and portable since it's so small.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i just had a rocker for callum and have got a rocker for this one too. 
callum was still using it up to 6 months old as a chair where as the bouncer he had at my mums he outgrew quickly. 

i used to be able to sit and rock it with my foot and he would soon be off to sleep. 

swings take a lot more space up and are move difficult to move so dont think i ll be bothering again with one.


----------



## nov_mum

My rocker was awesome. I used to feed solids, I took it to friends places for bubs to sleep on next to me. I used it to soothe my reflux baby to sleep. Both of mine hated swings. I would suggest hiring or borrowing both if possible and seeing what your bubs likes before buying. Most ladies I know foudn the swings useless but I see on her ethey are very popular. good luck


----------



## countryrider

I had a swing and a bouncer with my first two. I'm also getting both this time around. The swing stays on the first floow (living room) and the bouncer will be upstairs and used when traveling since it's so portable.


----------



## welshwarriors

I've got a swing from my son, bt he hated it until he was about 2 months old. I'm gonna get a bouncer now, I really wanted to get one for my son bt he was already too heavy when I fond one i liked.


----------



## whit.

I didn't read all replies, but at babies r us, they have a swing and the seat comes off and turns into a bouncer. They aren't that expensive, either.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4311579

My sister has this one for my nephew, and he LOVES it.


----------



## Mother of 4

I bought a used papasan swing that plugs into the wall so it doesn't have to run on batteries. I saved half of what I would have by buying it used :) Here is a picture of the swing...it has SO many features too!
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/swing.jpg

Then we also purchased the Fisher Price Soothing Motions Glider. I first used this with my 4th child and it was a godsend. This is all she would sleep in at night. It goes side to side and the seat can swivel so it also goes back and forth...this does take batteries and the only way she would sleep in it was if it was moving all night....but I sold it after my last child and loved it so much that we just purchased another one brand new as I couldn't find one used anywhere. Here is a picture of it.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/fisherpricesoothingmotionsglider.jpg

If you can get them used maybe you could purchase both :)


----------



## magicbubble

where did you get the papasan swing? that looks lovely and sounds much better if it plugs into the wall. ive read how swings gobble up batteries


----------



## magicbubble

Mother of 4 said:


> I bought a used papasan swing that plugs into the wall so it doesn't have to run on batteries. I saved half of what I would have by buying it used :) Here is a picture of the swing...it has SO many features too!
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/swing.jpg
> 
> Then we also purchased the Fisher Price Soothing Motions Glider. I first used this with my 4th child and it was a godsend. This is all she would sleep in at night. It goes side to side and the seat can swivel so it also goes back and forth...this does take batteries and the only way she would sleep in it was if it was moving all night....but I sold it after my last child and loved it so much that we just purchased another one brand new as I couldn't find one used anywhere. Here is a picture of it.
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/fisherpricesoothingmotionsglider.jpg
> 
> If you can get them used maybe you could purchase both :)

after reading your post i have just found the papasan swing on mothercare! its not as expensive as i thought and i love the lights in the canopy. i thought i was decided on which swing i wanted but this has completely swayed me - love it! :) how much space does it take up as our house is very small and so i was looking for a compact swing that will tuck into the corner easily when not in use and when it is in use not take up half the sitting room :)


----------

